# Wheeled HS724 vs Track HS624



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi, I'm in the market for new 'used' snowblower. I found a wheeled HS724 under $800 and tracked HS624 under $500. What is the advantage track over wheel or vice-versa? 

Link to HS 724 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snow-thrower-blower-vgc/6683077898.html


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

The tracks are much easier to use at the End of Driveway pile and keep the bucket from riding up. The wheeled machines have to be man-handled a bit at the end of the driveway pile. But, the wheels make it easy to move the machine. I keep my wheeled machine in the shed and wheel it down to the garage without having to start it up when snow is coming. If the machine ever does quit and needs to be moved, the wheels make it much easier.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I’d prefer a track machine over a wheeled one, because of its traction capability.

Do you have pictures of the HS624?

FYI, the HS624 will be pre 2000 while the HS724 on the Ad is likely 2010 or newer judging by the auger housing design. Except for light corrosion inside the housing it looks in pretty good shape.


----------



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> I’d prefer a track machine over a wheeled one, because of its traction capability.
> 
> Do you have pictures of the HS624?
> 
> FYI, the HS624 will be pre 2000 while the HS724 on the Ad is likely 2010 or newer judging by the auger housing design. Except for light corrosion inside the housing it looks in pretty good shape.


Link to HS624, https://allentown.craigslist.org/for/d/honda-hs624-snow-blower/6741571738.html

There appears to be rust at the bottom of the housing. I'm asking for more pictures.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ask for pictures of the auger housing and augers, they can be the most expensive repair when being neglected.

If in good shape $450 is a good price in my opinion.


----------



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> Ask for pictures of the auger housing and augers, they can be the most expensive repair when being neglected.
> 
> If in good shape $450 is a good price in my opinion.


Thanks. Waiting for reply and pictures.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what every one else said plus.......

what kind of driveway you have? flat , slight slope, medium or hard slope?

you do need extra traction for your end of driveway berms left by the plow and if you have a sloping drive I would go with the tracked machine. $800 is not too bad for that machine. around here they go for $1200-1500

we live in big snow country and i have a wheeled HS624 and just a slightly sloping drive and I don't have any problems. they are older than the 724 as mentioned. I bought mine for $500 about 7-8 years ago. here it is.


----------



## jaewang (Oct 23, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> what every one else said plus.......
> 
> what kind of driveway you have? flat , slight slope, medium or hard slope?
> 
> ...


Hi, I saw your other post recommending the HS624. That Hs624 of yours looks brand new. Very jealous!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jaewang said:


> Hi, I saw your other post recommending the HS624. That Hs624 of yours looks brand new. Very jealous!


it takes patience to find a good deal. you'll find one .


----------

